# Syrian hamster care?



## TechnoCheese (Jul 3, 2018)

My aunt recently impulsively bought a Syrian hamster from petsmart for my cousin, and currently doesn’t even know what type of hamster it is. I /think/ it’s a Syrian, anyway.

Does anyone have a good care sheet or care video for them? I have no idea what qualifies as a good source of info for these, lol


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jul 4, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 4, 2018)

Years ago I raised them for the pet trade. I didn't keep any as pets for myself. I needed healthy adults to produce healthy youngsters to sell. The way I did this was to use potato chip cans like Charles or Utz bulk chip cans.Hamsters are poor jumpers so no top was needed.Each female was kept in it's own can by itself and the males were introduced for short periods of time for mating and then removed. Pine shavings were use as the bedding and the food consisted of a blend of seeds that Southern States mixed in bulk. Never used a water bottle, just lettuce.Hamsters that use water bottles sometimes tend to get wet tail.They are from arid areas so water is not always available for them in the wild.There is a nice wild bird seed mix called Wild Delight Nut and Berry that has a good mix of seeds. I bought some for a young squirrel I'm raising.and he loves it and is growing nicely.


----------



## katieandiggy (Jul 4, 2018)

I have a Russian hamster [emoji194] (well my son does) they are a lot smaller than the Syrian but I’m sure the care is similar.
Mine is a little overweight I think mainly because it eats so much!!
I keep mine in a 3 level cage, with wood shavings or shredded paper as the floor and then I use the shredded paper bedding inside it’s little house.
It’s fed on a variety of things, the bulk is a foraging hamster mix it a shop bought one but it contains whole peanuts so it needs to work to get them out of the shell, it’s favourite is sunflower seeds, which I sprinkle around and it has to work to get the heart out from the shell. I also hang a millet spray, some dried fruit and veg (mainly apple, carrots and banana) flower forage (dried cornflower and sunflower petals) some fresh carrot every few days. 
Fresh Fruit is a treat, once in a while as len says, hamsters can suffer with wet tail so need to be careful. I also have some other stuff hanging around like solid hay blocks which he chews on now and then, some wooden teeth chews. 
He will eat from my hand, but I don’t hold him because I’m too scared lol


----------



## katieandiggy (Jul 4, 2018)

Also forgot to mention Fresh Parsley is a favourite!


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## MrMarg&me (Jul 5, 2018)

Sherwoodsmallpets Youtube channel is an excellent source for the proper care of all breeds of hamsters. She has videos about appropriate housing, feeding and handling.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jul 5, 2018)

MissMarg&me said:


> Sherwoodsmallpets Youtube channel is an excellent source for the proper care of all breeds of hamsters. She has videos about appropriate housing, feeding and handling.



Thank you! I think I’ll send my aunt over to them


----------



## Sandoval (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm not sure if the Syrian Hamsters differ from the other ones, but I have a hamster, and most of the knowledge I have is from the internet.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 18, 2022)

old thread


----------

